# Long Tweezers



## lawgman (Jul 27, 2007)

Has anyone found long tweezers in the GTA? It makes planting Glosso much easier for me. Any suggestions where to find them locally?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

You can find it in any BA stores. I think it's about $20 each. Not as nice as the ADA pincettes but still pretty good.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

There is also Active Surplus on Queen St W that sells a lot of stuff that can double as planting tools including a pair of long tweezers


----------



## lawgman (Jul 27, 2007)

Zebrapl3co said:


> You can find it in any BA stores. I think it's about $20 each. Not as nice as the ADA pincettes but still pretty good.


The one on Steeles said they did not have any.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hmm. That's rather odd. I am sorry. That's the first place that have them. Anyway, let me see ... ah BA online have them:
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp18064/si1320130/cl0/redseastainlesssteeltongs

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

You can try Efston Science, they have a store near Yorkdale and their website has an even greater selection. Basically you want medical grade tweezers, I use medical grade scissors to do underwater pruning and haven't had any rust problems.


----------

